# Does petting a cat make it softer?



## elitemittens (Jan 23, 2015)

Hello! Sorry if this may sound a little stupid... My dad was telling me that he read an article about how petting a cat makes it softer. He said that the oils in your hand make the cat softer. I was just wondering, is it true?


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

I have no idea in the scientific sense but petting any animal is like grooming them and is likely to release oils that improve the coats, I think.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

It can make your own hand itchy, swollen, scratched and even bloody - if your cat isn't in the mood to be petted. :shock: :grin:


----------



## p885 (Nov 9, 2015)

I think the more you pet your cat the softer he seems to feel.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Actually your question had me searching the Internet but could not find anything to confirm or deny. But possibly yes as Arianwen said, that would make sense.
Marie 73 you are most definitely right


----------



## LakotaWolf (Aug 10, 2012)

I would imagine whatever human skin oils we imparted onto our felines would be rapidly removed by indignant grooming.

Petting a cat might help remove tangles and mats in its coat, though, and encourage it to groom itself more, which could lead to a softer coat.

I noticed my cat's coat got a lot softer when I put her on a raw diet along with anchovy-sardine oil, so I think a better-quality food, along with a fish oil supplement, can help the pelt tremendously.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I know brushing make it softer and healthier but I don't know about petting. I don't see how it can hurt at all.


----------



## catlovver (Nov 22, 2015)

If people kept touching my hair, I think it might get greasy faster. I don't know if it's from my scalp producing more oil, or the oil on people's hands.

For sure, petting a cat also removes dead hair etc, makes the fur more smooth. There's also different qualities of fur, some are softer than others. This won't change with petting.


----------



## ArtNJ (May 18, 2011)

For an especially _sharp_ effect, cover your hands in catnip oil first.


----------

